# Help. Please.



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello. I want to go touring Australia with my friend but don't no how I am going to go about it. Should I go and stay in hostels and look for work while I am over there. I am also thinking of buying a camper van that way will be able to see a lot more. But do t want to buy a shoddy van and end up breaking down in the outback. Any help would be very appreciative. Thank you Reece


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

In which city will you arrive ?

How long do you plan to be here ?

Which type of work do you want ?

You can hire camper vans or bare vans.


----------



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

I would like to start in Sydney for New Year's Eve and am looking at doing 12 month. I will do any type of work from mining to postman. I have my blue dog white card.


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

In cities (like Sydney) it is fairly easy to buy a van already decked out for travelling around as there are always backpackers coming and going and needing to sell their vehicles before departing. Check out sites like gumtree. If first arriving in Sydney there is a backpackers which is super cheap and friendly called Balmain Backpackers and they have a lot of people staying there who can help with work around the place too. And can point you in the right direction for tax file numbers, bank accounts, etc.

Whilst travelling around you should be able to pick up fruit picking or farming jobs pretty easily as long as you are willing to work hard! In cities there are HEAPS of door to door fundraising jobs - although not usually suited for long term and make sure you get one with a base pay rate or you could be spending all day door knocking for nothing!


----------



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help I really appreciate it. Just a quick question do you no any websites with the hostels on and stuff so I could start planning my route. Thank you Reece.


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

Hostels Worldwide - Online Hostel Bookings, Ratings and Reviews is handy for finding which hostels (and prices) are in which location.
www.gumtree.com.au is useful for everything (short term accommodation/renting, vehicles, ride shares, jobs)
http://hanahk.dingoblue.hop.clickbank.net/ can give you loads of info too on visas, tax file, etc


----------



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you. And what kind of places/sights would you recommend as a must see ?


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

Depends what you like doing....Australia has it all!
Blue Mountains, Uluru (Ayres Rock), the Outback is also quite interesting to visit as life is sooo different (I live/work in the outback at the moment on a HUGE cattle station - like nothing that would ever be expected), Cairns, Kangaroo Island (off of South Australia) is amazing, Victor Harbour. There are soo many things! I'm currently in the process of writing up an Aussie sightseeing trip for my new travel blog....so will let you know when I finish it


----------



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes you must do  and are you a traveler yourself ? And I want to try see as much as I can in 12 month. Planning on doing it with my 2 mates so it is going to be probably best 12 month of my life


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

Bit of a traveller and a local lol. I was born in Aussie but moved to New Zealand when I was 5. I'm now just living and working in as many different locations as possible to explore new places and experience new things


----------



## Reece-C (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are living the life ha. We're are you now ? And do you think I would have a chance on working on the mines ? I planned to work there for 2 month and then travel again with the money I have saved ? I just want to get away from England it's to cold and boring haha


----------



## wakasaki (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Reece, sounds like my plans are similar to yours other than starting in Brisbane, couldn't agree more about England, I mean it really does suck, this summer was a really great day lol! I'm flying early December but not hitting the road till early Jan, could be useful to keep in touch as we're doing the same thing, give heads up on jobs/ places to stay etc


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Christmas is usually hot, and it could be wet and wild in the northern half of the country til about March. Look up a site called Independent Camping to find plenty of camp sites across the country. Roadside rest areas are good places to meet fellow travellers and find out what's ahead of you. On the east coast, surf beaches extend from Melbourne to Bundaberg, Qld. North beyond Bundaberg, the Great Barrier Reef prevents surf waves from reaching shore.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

There are a few public holidays around Christmas and New Year, plenty of parties, barbeques by a beach or river too. The Sydney to Hobart yacht race and the first cricket Test in Melbourne begin on Boxing Day, the 26th. Take heed of any bush fire warnings as you travel around.


----------

